# Ruby rollers



## scott70

I have my first pair of ruby rollers on there way does any one have any of this blood line wanted some true turner blood line birds but I couldnt get a hold of mr Trurner him self


----------



## vivagirl

I have a few young Turner Rollers Available. I'm in N.C. Danny Joe


----------



## scott70

*thank you*

Thank you Danny but I realy want to get a couple of pair right from Mr Turner if it all possible


----------



## vivagirl

All my breeders have James Turners bands on them. I don't even use birds for breeders that I raise off off his. I only have 12 pair of breeders. Danny Joe


----------



## fresnobirdman

scott70 said:


> I have my first pair of ruby rollers on there way does any one have any of this blood line wanted some true turner blood line birds but I couldnt get a hold of mr Trurner him self


Your better off with rubys than turners.


----------



## scott70

*turners*

I have heard good things about both blood lines My main family is Mee birds but I am looking to do some side work with other familys and all the turner birds I could find so far where junk but they didnt come from Mr Turner so they could have been cross I dont know that is why I want to get a hold of Mr Turner him self and get some birds I have heard he has some realy deep stuff I have learned it is best to buy birds right from the man him self not some one else when I went to by rubys I went to Tony him self and if I was going to buy any more Mee birds I would go right to Rick it is better to spend the money and get good birds then wast a lot of money and get junk like I did when I got started again in rollers now I am sure there is a lot of great guys out there that have great birds so dont take this the wrong way I just got burned one to many times the only reason why I was asking what every one thinks about rubys is I want to know the best way every one is training them and how well they fly for them


----------



## tpvang

fresnobirdman said:


> Your better off with rubys than turners.


State ur reason...


----------



## 2y4life

No offense but Fresnobirdman is just a hater, plain and simple. Tony seems like a good guy and is doing his thing, no doubt but to hate on James Turner is a crock of Bull. 

The guy is an inductee of the National Birmingham Roller Club Hall of Fame. He's created his own strain and the guys that hate on him usually hate him because of his ability to infuse color into rollers. 

All these nobodies give James Turner a hard time simply because they are purists and want to believe that their purebred Pensoms are the only real rollers out there.

For those of you who are new to rollers, all you need to do is talk with Joe Bob Stuka or Clay Hoyle about James Turner's ability with rollers and you'll learn all you need to know about James Turner. Joe Bob Stuka won the 2005 World Cup (biggest roller competition fly in the world) and Joe Bob has stated numerous times that James Turner, in his opinion, is the most knowledgeable roller breeder in the world...not just in the US but the entire world and this is a well traveled man and one of the few to ever win the World Cup. Joe Bob has even stated that the best kit of birds he's ever seen were flown by James Turner himself. If you ever meet or talk with Joe Bob Stuka, ask him if it's true that the best kit of birds he ever saw were James Turner's own birds when James was flying and competing in the Carolinas.

Clay Hoyle is #2 all time in competition points (Master Flyer points) only behind Don Ouelette. Clay Hoyle has said that James Turner is without a doubt one of the top breeders in the world with performance rollers. "For most of us, breeding quality rollers is hard enough, James is able to breed quality rollers while still being selective about color. Now that is truly hard to do."

Now Fresno, why are Rubys better than Turners? I'm not here to say bad things about Tony's family but let's get to it. Is there anyone flying in competition that has won anything flying all Rubys? As I see it, Cliff Ball just recently won his region in this year's World Cup competition and Ty Coleman has won his region in the NBRC National Championship Fly twice flying nothing but Turners. 

Guys, the proof here and in the clear. You can listen to Fresno who hates without just cause or evidence while I give you clear evidence of people winning with Turners not to mention two of the top American Flyers who have both stated that Turner is one of the breeders in the world.

Scott, if you want to know the best way to train Rubys, give Tony a call. Since you did buy birds from him, I'm more than sure he'll help you out a little. He's done so in the past for other customers. Good luck


----------



## fresnobirdman

2y4life said:


> No offense but Fresnobirdman is just a hater, plain and simple. Tony seems like a good guy and is doing his thing, no doubt but to hate on James Turner is a crock of Bull.
> 
> The guy is an inductee of the National Birmingham Roller Club Hall of Fame. He's created his own strain and the guys that hate on him usually hate him because of his ability to infuse color into rollers.
> 
> All these nobodies give James Turner a hard time simply because they are purists and want to believe that their purebred Pensoms are the only real rollers out there.
> 
> For those of you who are new to rollers, all you need to do is talk with Joe Bob Stuka or Clay Hoyle about James Turner's ability with rollers and you'll learn all you need to know about James Turner. Joe Bob Stuka won the 2005 World Cup (biggest roller competition fly in the world) and Joe Bob has stated numerous times that James Turner, in his opinion, is the most knowledgeable roller breeder in the world...not just in the US but the entire world and this is a well traveled man and one of the few to ever win the World Cup. Joe Bob has even stated that the best kit of birds he's ever seen were flown by James Turner himself. If you ever meet or talk with Joe Bob Stuka, ask him if it's true that the best kit of birds he ever saw were James Turner's own birds when James was flying and competing in the Carolinas.
> 
> Clay Hoyle is #2 all time in competition points (Master Flyer points) only behind Don Ouelette. Clay Hoyle has said that James Turner is without a doubt one of the top breeders in the world with performance rollers. "For most of us, breeding quality rollers is hard enough, James is able to breed quality rollers while still being selective about color. Now that is truly hard to do."
> 
> Now Fresno, why are Rubys better than Turners? I'm not here to say bad things about Tony's family but let's get to it. Is there anyone flying in competition that has won anything flying all Rubys? As I see it, Cliff Ball just recently won his region in this year's World Cup competition and Ty Coleman has won his region in the NBRC National Championship Fly twice flying nothing but Turners.
> 
> Guys, the proof here and in the clear. You can listen to Fresno who hates without just cause or evidence while I give you clear evidence of people winning with Turners not to mention two of the top American Flyers who have both stated that Turner is one of the breeders in the world.
> 
> Scott, if you want to know the best way to train Rubys, give Tony a call. Since you did buy birds from him, I'm more than sure he'll help you out a little. He's done so in the past for other customers. Good luck



I got birds straight from turner awhile back and they were sloppy rollers with no dept at all. I tried them for 2 years and eventually gave them away to a guy in sac. Not worth your time and investments at all.
Whenever someone says they have yellow turners and white bars that could roll I just laugh because whenever you ask, "Can I see them fly then?" they would just shut make some dumb excuse like they don't want to risk flying it, or they are keeping them for stock.

I had rubys before i quit raising rollers and they were they ****. They were easy to train birds they had dept, speed, and control. And they come in pretty fast. Just like norm reed's old stuff.


----------



## fresnobirdman

and for those who had norm reed's old stuff; rubys are about the same in almost all aspects.


----------



## 2y4life

fresnobirdman said:


> I got birds straight from turner awhile back and they were sloppy rollers with no dept at all. I tried them for 2 years and eventually gave them away to a guy in sac. Not worth your time and investments at all.
> Whenever someone says they have yellow turners and white bars that could roll I just laugh because whenever you ask, "Can I see them fly then?" they would just shut make some dumb excuse like they don't want to risk flying it, or they are keeping them for stock.
> 
> I had rubys before i quit raising rollers and they were they ****. They were easy to train birds they had dept, speed, and control. And they come in pretty fast. Just like norm reed's old stuff.


You do know that not every single bird bred is a champion, right? I have a few Decker birds that aren't top notch, 1 really good bird and 4 crap birds. Now should I say Tim Decker's birds are crappy? I mean, the birds I have crappy but Tim Decker is winning his region every year so he does indeed have good birds. It's usually the manager, not the flyer. 

Like I said, there are guys winning with straight Turners so the problem isn't the birds, it's the manager/flyer. Any true roller man will tell you, you can't evaluate any family or strain of birds until you've bred them for a few years selecting only the best. Most guys get a family for less than a year and then trash the guy behind the family which is pure garbage.

You did hit on something though, Fresno. A bunch of people get a bunch of colored birds and then they say it was Turner birds when in fact they probably weren't. Alot of people selling colored birds will say it is from Turner's family when it's not. I know Scott has experienced this first hand.

*You say you got birds straight from Turner? What year did you get them and what did you pay for them? I'm gonna see if you're the real deal. James and I talk regularly so we'll see.* Don't trash a guy unless you've really put in your time with those birds. You may not know me but I've heard of you and know you. You're, what, 19 years old right? You claimed to have raised and bred Turner for two years...so did you do that when you were like 16? Because I know the birds you've worked with.

You bought some Fullerton birds and then tried to make a buck off his name and when no one bought them, you got mad at people? Bought some birds from Woody a couple years back? Tried working with some supposed Pensoms which failed you and some Emberton birds from Linard, right? You've never worked with a single family of rollers since you started with birds. You buy birds from here and there and less than a few months later, you get new birds and get rid of your old birds. Hate to call you out but don't go talking trash unless it's true. I say you never got birds from James Turner. I know the birds you have gotten and I mentioned them already.


----------



## scott70

*MR Turner*

Mr Turner took the time to call me last night he didnt have to do that so that tells me what kind of man he is and the love he has for the birds now we all know every bird is not an a one roller and I my self have made a lot of bad training mistakes with rollers and just getting back in to the hobbie I will make a lot more. so please guys dont let this fight over pure blood chase off more new guys from this hobbie I will call Tony and ask him my self thanks for your help


----------



## 2y4life

What I don't like is the disrespect that people show to others especially those that came before them. There's no need to trash any of these roller legends. If you don't like their birds, at least give just reasons as to why you didn't like their birds but most of these guys have the birds for a few months and then talk crap about them. That, I'm not a fan of.

Scott, you'll love talking with James. He's as friendly as they come and is the ultimate class act.


----------



## fresnobirdman

2y4life said:


> You do know that not every single bird bred is a champion, right? I have a few Decker birds that aren't top notch, 1 really good bird and 4 crap birds. Now should I say Tim Decker's birds are crappy? I mean, the birds I have crappy but Tim Decker is winning his region every year so he does indeed have good birds. It's usually the manager, not the flyer.
> 
> Like I said, there are guys winning with straight Turners so the problem isn't the birds, it's the manager/flyer. Any true roller man will tell you, you can't evaluate any family or strain of birds until you've bred them for a few years selecting only the best. Most guys get a family for less than a year and then trash the guy behind the family which is pure garbage.
> 
> You did hit on something though, Fresno. A bunch of people get a bunch of colored birds and then they say it was Turner birds when in fact they probably weren't. Alot of people selling colored birds will say it is from Turner's family when it's not. I know Scott has experienced this first hand.
> 
> *You say you got birds straight from Turner? What year did you get them and what did you pay for them? I'm gonna see if you're the real deal. James and I talk regularly so we'll see.* Don't trash a guy unless you've really put in your time with those birds. You may not know me but I've heard of you and know you. You're, what, 19 years old right? You claimed to have raised and bred Turner for two years...so did you do that when you were like 16? Because I know the birds you've worked with.
> 
> You bought some Fullerton birds and then tried to make a buck off his name and when no one bought them, you got mad at people? Bought some birds from Woody a couple years back? Tried working with some supposed Pensoms which failed you and some Emberton birds from Linard, right? You've never worked with a single family of rollers since you started with birds. You buy birds from here and there and less than a few months later, you get new birds and get rid of your old birds. Hate to call you out but don't go talking trash unless it's true. I say you never got birds from James Turner. I know the birds you have gotten and I mentioned them already.



If you know me then you should come to me and we can talk
who the hell said i tryed to sell my fullertons and got mad? I like to deal with people who talk **** like that. I sold them all to a guy in merced; those friends of your are cheap pathetic low ballers that aint got a job and want birds for a pennies on the dollars I spent. 

And i never worked with woodys birds because they were pure CRAP!
Linard also has sloppy birds. 
Turners didn't roll when their life depended on it.
Yea i did get birds here and their but I knew what I was doing.
I had ruby's with my plonas when I brough in the turners and I dumped the rubys the same time I did the turners. 
Yea; not every bird can breed, and I bet 95% of all turner birds out their can't roll for ****. 

So dont be telling me you know me when you dont.


----------



## fresnobirdman

2y4life said:


> What I don't like is the disrespect that people show to others especially those that came before them. There's no need to trash any of these roller legends. If you don't like their birds, at least give just reasons as to why you didn't like their birds but most of these guys have the birds for a few months and then talk crap about them. That, I'm not a fan of.
> 
> Scott, you'll love talking with James. He's as friendly as they come and is the ultimate class act.


I am not sure but you said you were a teacher or something a while back; and I know you cant comprehend because i never said anything about turners; 
go re read my post and comprehend smarty.


----------



## fresnobirdman

I got a clue who you are; and the Pemson's i got from fong where the real deal, not like everyone of you roller friends who sells crap to others


----------



## 2y4life

fresnobirdman said:


> If you know me then you should come to me and we can talk
> who the hell said i tryed to sell my fullertons and got mad? I like to deal with people who talk **** like that. I sold them all to a guy in merced; those friends of your are cheap pathetic low ballers that aint got a job and want birds for a pennies on the dollars I spent.
> 
> And i never worked with woodys birds because they were pure CRAP!
> Linard also has sloppy birds.
> Turners didn't roll when their life depended on it.
> Yea i did get birds here and their but I knew what I was doing.
> I had ruby's with my plonas when I brough in the turners and I dumped the rubys the same time I did the turners.
> Yea; not every bird can breed, and I bet 95% of all turner birds out their can't roll for ****.
> 
> So dont be telling me you know me when you dont.





fresnobirdman said:


> *I got birds straight from turner awhile back *and they were sloppy rollers with no dept at all. I tried them for 2 years and eventually gave them away to a guy in sac. Not worth your time and investments at all.



See, hate to call you out but I was right ain't I? You never did get any birds from James Turner because I CALLED AND TALKED TO HIM and he said * "I don't know a Fou and have never sent any birds to a guy by the name of Fou from Fresno." *Sorry Fou, but now you've been called out and it's clear now you're making lies about getting birds straight from Turner. 

You're full of lies, clear as day to anyone reading this post. You said you worked with Turners for 2 years yet you had Flashover birds, Pensoms, Starleys and Rubys. 

And lol at my so-called friends low-balling you. Who are those supposed friends of mine that were lowballing you? I don't have a single friend that would ever want a bird from you. They're all much more accomplished than you ever were.

You're the guy trying to sell a pair of Paul Fullerton auction birds (that you got from a small animal market auction) for $200 and then getting mad at people who didn't want to buy them from you for $200. Paul Fullerton doesn't even sell his birds for that much not to mention that one of the birds wasn't even Paul's because Paul puts his bands ON EVERY SINGLE ON OF HIS BIRDS. Proof below



fresnobirdman said:


> hi there guys,
> i have a pair of paul fullertons for sale.
> one has pauls band on it,
> paul fullerton is a good roller men, top in northern california,


Lol at you getting mad at people not wanting to give you $200 for a pair of unproven rollers from a 18 year old guy. For $200, you can actually get a proven pair or holdover from Paul Fullerton himself, that's why.


fresnobirdman said:


> bump.
> i dont get it. why would some people spend many many amounts of money on junk roller and not a single dollar on quality birds?
> 
> ...


I'm a man of integrity and I don't lie like you. Everything I say, I have the proof to back it up. My problem with you is you're going around spreading lies about James Turner and his family of birds. You never worked with his birds for two years and you never even got birds from him. You were in the roller hobby for 3 years and in that time, you went through at least 5 different families and didn't stick with one for longer than 5 months. Sorry Fou, you've been made. 

By the way, you've got no clue who I am because I don't have a single friend who ever wanted birds from you. Unlike you, I don't speculate or make things up. I've proven my case, time to keep your trap shut and stop spreading lies. 

Sorry to the rest of PT. I have little to no tolerance for liars who are out to make others look bad. Re-read these posts and you can all see why I am calling Fresnobirdman aka Fou out like this. Don't talk **** about a person you've never met and birds you've never played with.


----------



## tpvang

2y4life said:


> See, hate to call you out but I was right ain't I? You never did get any birds from James Turner because I CALLED AND TALKED TO HIM and he said * "I don't know a Fou and have never sent any birds to a guy by the name of Fou from Fresno." *Sorry Fou, but now you've been called out and it's clear now you're making lies about getting birds straight from Turner.
> 
> You're full of lies, clear as day to anyone reading this post. You said you worked with Turners for 2 years yet you had Flashover birds, Pensoms, Starleys and Rubys.
> 
> And lol at my so-called friends low-balling you. Who are those supposed friends of mine that were lowballing you? I don't have a single friend that would ever want a bird from you. They're all much more accomplished than you ever were.
> 
> You're the guy trying to sell a pair of Paul Fullerton auction birds (that you got from a small animal market auction) for $200 and then getting mad at people who didn't want to buy them from you for $200. Paul Fullerton doesn't even sell his birds for that much not to mention that one of the birds wasn't even Paul's because Paul puts his bands ON EVERY SINGLE ON OF HIS BIRDS. Proof below
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at you getting mad at people not wanting to give you $200 for a pair of unproven rollers from a 18 year old guy. For $200, you can actually get a proven pair or holdover from Paul Fullerton himself, that's why.
> 
> 
> I'm a man of integrity and I don't lie like you. Everything I say, I have the proof to back it up. My problem with you is you're going around spreading lies about James Turner and his family of birds. You never worked with his birds for two years and you never even got birds from him. You were in the roller hobby for 3 years and in that time, you went through at least 5 different families and didn't stick with one for longer than 5 months. Sorry Fou, you've been made.
> 
> By the way, you've got no clue who I am because I don't have a single friend who ever wanted birds from you. Unlike you, I don't speculate or make things up. I've proven my case, time to keep your trap shut and stop spreading lies.
> 
> Sorry to the rest of PT. I have little to no tolerance for liars who are out to make others look bad. Re-read these posts and you can all see why I am calling Fresnobirdman aka Fou out like this. Don't talk **** about a person you've never met and birds you've never played with.


VERY WELL SAID!!


----------



## fresnobirdman

2y4life said:


> See, hate to call you out but I was right ain't I? You never did get any birds from James Turner because I CALLED AND TALKED TO HIM and he said * "I don't know a Fou and have never sent any birds to a guy by the name of Fou from Fresno." *Sorry Fou, but now you've been called out and it's clear now you're making lies about getting birds straight from Turner.
> 
> You're full of lies, clear as day to anyone reading this post. You said you worked with Turners for 2 years yet you had Flashover birds, Pensoms, Starleys and Rubys.
> 
> And lol at my so-called friends low-balling you. Who are those supposed friends of mine that were lowballing you? I don't have a single friend that would ever want a bird from you. They're all much more accomplished than you ever were.
> 
> You're the guy trying to sell a pair of Paul Fullerton auction birds (that you got from a small animal market auction) for $200 and then getting mad at people who didn't want to buy them from you for $200. Paul Fullerton doesn't even sell his birds for that much not to mention that one of the birds wasn't even Paul's because Paul puts his bands ON EVERY SINGLE ON OF HIS BIRDS. Proof below
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at you getting mad at people not wanting to give you $200 for a pair of unproven rollers from a 18 year old guy. For $200, you can actually get a proven pair or holdover from Paul Fullerton himself, that's why.
> 
> 
> I'm a man of integrity and I don't lie like you. Everything I say, I have the proof to back it up. My problem with you is you're going around spreading lies about James Turner and his family of birds. You never worked with his birds for two years and you never even got birds from him. You were in the roller hobby for 3 years and in that time, you went through at least 5 different families and didn't stick with one for longer than 5 months. Sorry Fou, you've been made.
> 
> By the way, you've got no clue who I am because I don't have a single friend who ever wanted birds from you. Unlike you, I don't speculate or make things up. I've proven my case, time to keep your trap shut and stop spreading lies.
> 
> Sorry to the rest of PT. I have little to no tolerance for liars who are out to make others look bad. Re-read these posts and you can all see why I am calling Fresnobirdman aka Fou out like this. Don't talk **** about a person you've never met and birds you've never played with.



Wow; Jim;
If i said people wanting to waste money on junk is me getting mad then you were on very abused little kid for you ego to think that way.

Your the little liar with all the yellows and white bars that claim to roll but never in this world shown it to anyone but yourself. So where;s the evidence that you have color birds that can roll?
only you and turner believe your color birds can roll when in fact roller guys out there never seen a single color bird roll before.

The truth is turners color birds along with yours are full of crap.

For a keyboard warrior aka jim 
You claim to know me when you never seen me. 
You never talked to me.
You never been around me and you know me?
What a stocker.
Looking over my moves. 
What a creep.
People like you act so tough over the screen, because you know your acrose the US from me, act all tough as you want. cover all the lies you can, true roller guys out there know what i'm talking about,.

You and the jay guy are proably the same guy, trolling the ruby site because you know rubys are 100x the better roller than any color bird can ever be.


----------



## 2y4life

See PT, this Fresnobirdman whose real name is Fou is exactly that, a FOOL who got caught lying red handed. He couldn't refute a single thing I said because it's all true. And what the heck is that crap you just posted there? You're funny now because you're trying to find anything and everything to act like you know what you're saying. 

You never got birds from James Turner. 

You never worked with Turner birds. 

You tried selling a pair of auction birds from a small animal auction for $200 here on PT because one of them had a Paul Fullerton band on it and he was scamming it as a Paul Fullerton pair when only one of them was a Fullerton bird. 

This is the same guy that in 3 years went and played with 5-6 different families and never even worked with a family for more than a few months. 

Again, notice how he doesn't actually refute any of my points? I have proof for the things I post. Fresnobirdman just makes stuff up...like he is now insinuating that I'm some guy named Jay. Sorry bro, that ain't me and you're wrong again. First you thought I had friends low balling you and now that you think I some guy named Jay. Keep grasping at the straws because you're not getting anything at all.

GL with everything Fresno and you can avoid all this drama by not lying and making false claims. I'm done with you, there's no need for my to say anything anymore. Anyone reading this can tell who is telling the truth and who is just making stuff up and talking shiit.


----------



## fresnobirdman

I didnt want to argue with a rock because there's not point.
A rock like you is as ignorant and dumb as it comes. Look up rock and ignorant and your name JIM will come up.


You can cover all your lies as well as you can but roller guys out their know that color birds like yours and turner claimed birds cannot roll for ****. So be it.


----------



## fresnobirdman

And both the birds i sold as fullerton bird were both fullerton birds.
And i did work with a pair of birds from turner if.


If you were to bet your life on that you would be dead.
And if you think i was mad i didn't sell it here you need to see a doctor for retardation.


----------

